# Birds birds birds



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I went to a breeder today and got to see alot of birds  Here are some photos of them don't mind the quality I was using my point and shoot and what not caring much about taking photos, with all those birds to look at 

Cockatiels first 
























More birds 

























































































I was in birdy heaven


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Birdy heaven is right  so many gorgeous birds, how did you leave and not come home with one  I love the blue quaker so gorgeous


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think its a blue indian ring neck


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

are you sure  looks like a quaker to me, this is a blue indian ring neck 
http://www.singing-wings-aviary.com/Blue Indian Ringneck Male 2.JPG


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it is a young one  Here is a photo of a blue quaker http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...ww.flickr.com/photos/mojosbirds/&no=45&tt=727 Hopefully someone will come on and tell us what it is, for sure


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think its a blue indian ring neck


I would agree, a young blue ring neck.:blush:
Beautiful birds, you must have impeccable restraint!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

ok well what do I know  never seen a blue indian ring neck it must be young because it sure doesn't look like any of the pictures I saw  sure is pretty though


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

So many gorgeous birds!!  I love the corella (??), so cute!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are gorgeous, I love the blue whatever...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Yup it is a Blue Ringneck. Beak's to red to be a quaker. Gosh how could you not leave with out a baby. If i were there all them tiels and budgies would be mine!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Awww, they are gorgeous, I love the blue whatever...


hehe  funny


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have a cage, so I guess that helped


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

All are so beautiful.

I do like the little parrotlets.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing them. I notice that the budgies seem to like the natural wood perch over the dowel perches, at least I'm noticing these things since ordering some new ones for my birds. All the 'tiels sitting in a semi circle on the rope perch is so cute too.


----------

